# Cyp.Sabine



## tenman (May 6, 2014)

First of my cyps to bloom this year, this is a hybrid of fasciolatum and macranthos. I have a few other cyps in high bud I hope will open soon. Had to move the raised cyp bed (we're taking out the giant maple tree it surrounded) about three weeks ago, when this year's growth was just appearing. But since they grow in pots sunk into the bed, it was much easier on them than on me, moving all that earth and all those blocks! This is the first blooming for this hybrid for me, acquired as a young plant a few years ago.


----------



## abax (May 6, 2014)

Soooo beautiful and fat. The pouch looks like a balloon.


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 6, 2014)

Congrats! I planted one last fall- 2 shoots but no buds. Hopefully this year.
You should try Sabine alba- they seem to have really good hydbrid vigor.


----------



## NYEric (May 6, 2014)

Nice, I need more Cyps.


----------



## eaborne (May 6, 2014)

Neat!


----------



## Dido (May 7, 2014)

nice one congrats


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 7, 2014)

I like the standard color form of this cross and that is a good one.


----------

